# Codesys V2.3 Projekt wieder herstellen?



## babylon05 (6 Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 
mir ist die Festplatte auf der Codesys lief kaputt gegangen konnte aber noch so einiges an Daten retten.
Der neue PC heißt genau so wie der alte ist nur ein 64 Bit Windows 7 Prof.

Da mir zeitgleich mein Wago Controller 750-881 kaputt ging muss ich nun in den baugleichen neuen Controller wieder mein Programm für meine Wetterstation einbinden. Leider war das vor 2 Jahren schon ein Akt, dass zum Laufen zu bringen.

Ich habe jetzt alle geretten Dateien so eingespielt wie sie auf dem defekten System waren.

Der erste Fehler beim Starten des Projektes ist "Fehler beim Lesen der Zielsysteminformation"

Dann kommt "Fehler beim Laden der Steuerungskonfiguration Beschreibungsdatei für Modul Module.Root nicht gefunden"

Danach kann 7 von 9 Bibliotheken nicht finden

Dann öffnet sich aber meine Steuerungsmaske mit dem Programm. Kann aber nichts in die Wago übertragen, da die Meldung kommt, Projekt Datei nicht in Ordnung


mfg babylon05


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Dezember 2014)

Du hast aber schon die Wago-Variante von Codesys installiert? Für mich sieht das auf den ersten Blick so aus, als ob kein Wago Target installiert ist.


----------



## babylon05 (7 Dezember 2014)

Hi Oliver,
du hast Recht, habe die von codesys direkt installiert. Leider finde ich meine Original Cd vom Starter-Kit nicht mehr.
Habe auch schon auf der Homepage von Wago geschaut, dort bieten Sie diese auch nicht zum Download an.

:neutral:


----------



## MSB (7 Dezember 2014)

E-Mail an den Support von Wago du schreiben musst.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Dezember 2014)

and may the Schwartz be with you

(Yogurt)


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Dezember 2014)

Ich habe leider ganz vergessen, dass sich hier im Forum auch sehr viele hilfsbereite Menschen engagieren bei denen deutsch nicht die Muttersprache ist, solltest Du (MSB) dazu zählen bitte ich um Entschuldigung für meinen Spruch.


----------



## MSB (7 Dezember 2014)

Nix Problem das sein,
jetzt ernsthaft:
In dem Fall gefiel mir die Formulierung ala Yoda einfach gut 

Und jetzt:
Möge die Macht mit dir sein.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Dezember 2014)

Danke, man macht halt nur manchmal Sprüche und denkt erst hinterher darüber nach.
Auf der anderen Seite kann man es mit der Korrektheit auch übertreiben. Darüber das derzeit ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht wird, unter anderem, die Pipi Langstrumpf Bücher umzuschreiben, weil da vom Negerkönig geschrieben wird, lachen schon die Neger (Mit Absicht politisch unkorrekt formuliert ).


----------

